# just Meat and Taters



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

last nights camp out


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

All ya need.. I got a grill just like that one .. like it !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks mighty fine !


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

oh Man, That looks NICE


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

amarcafina said:


> All ya need.. I got a grill just like that one .. like it !


I have a portable one too. But they EAT the little tanks of fuel, so I converted mine to use a std tank and it's much more economical - even though you'll take up a little more packing space. The cookout looks GREAT! :thumbup:


----------

